# Te quiero (no te amo)



## rosenrot

I know we say Ich Liebe dich to say I love you, but what is the way to say "I love you" (but as a friend only)?
De qué forma decimos "te quiero" a un amigo?


----------



## Hockey13

rosenrot said:


> I know we say Ich Liebe dich to say I love you, but what is the way to say "I love you" (but as a friend only)?
> De qué forma decimos "te quiero" a un amigo?


 
I would say:

Ich habe dich gern.


----------



## rosenrot

thank you


----------



## Tino_no

Hola, ten en cuenta que en inglés se usa mejor la frase: I like you, para expresar amistad; es algo así como "me agradas". No se cómo lo digan donde vives.
Y concuerdo con la respuesta de Hockey13 también.
Saludos!


----------



## milan55

I would say ..... a) ich mag dich b) ich hab` dich lieb


----------



## AGATHA2

rosenrot said:


> I know we say Ich Liebe dich to say I love you, but what is the way to say "I love you" (but as a friend only)?
> De qué forma decimos "te quiero" a un amigo?


 
ich mag dich (gern)
ich hab dich gern


----------

